# Stage Management Colleges



## type2 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm currently a high school senior applying for college and am trying to find some affordable schools in CA that have good programs. I am already applying to SUNY Purchase, DePaul University, USC, and CMU. But apart from Purchase without financial aid I won't be able to afford any of these schools, and I want to have a good option I can fall back on in case I don't get into Purchase and don't get any financial aid from any of the other schools. 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Dojh167 (Dec 11, 2009)

I am also in the same boat - looking for affordable SM schools in/near CA.

Any help would be fantastically appreciated!


----------

